# What is the best elastomeric roof coating?



## HaroldNicholls (Jan 12, 2019)

I want to apply Elastomeric roof coating to my home roof, so I am confused which product should I choose so please help me.


----------



## OldNBroken (Apr 20, 2019)

Depends on the roof type and pitch. Even then I've found none of them to be worth the time and effort other than a UV protectant and there are many other cheaper alternatives for that.


----------



## TucsonRubberizedCoatings (Feb 21, 2019)

Hello! 

It all depends on what your needs are. You’ll want to choose a coating based on the type of roof you have. 

For example, if you have a sloped roof with effective drainage, then acrylic is a good option. Acrylic is an affordable, eco-friendly choice, and it will protect your roof effectively from UV damage and normal levels of water. 

However, acrylic doesn’t work that well for flat roofs because it doesn’t hold up very well to standing water. So, if you have a flat roof, I’d recommend a siliconized roof coating. Those coatings are extremely tough and durable, and they’ll also protect your roof from pooling water. They're suitable for any climate. 

Good luck!


----------



## Stephanie Lynch (Sep 23, 2019)

*protect your roof in winter*

https://www.reconstructroofingdfw.com/5-different-ways-about-how-to-protect-your-roof-in-winter/


----------

